# Thinking Of Switching...



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

What all does XM have to offer??? I have sirius and I loved it until FoxNews disappeared and now when my prepaid time runs out in May I am thinking of switching.

I like BuzzSaw, Octane, and FoxNews. In fact I bought this set because of FoxNews so after I leave my home/office, I could listen to it in my car. My wife likes Universo Latino or whatever, she is mexican (modern spanish music).

will I be happy if I switch to XM Radio because of losing FoxNews. This is the main reason why I signed up for Sirius like I stated.

And this is the official reply to the e-mail I sent them about Fox News Channel on Sirius:

Dear David,

We appreciate your concerns about the News programming on SIRIUS. At 
this time, SIRIUS and Fox News remain in negotiations. We understand the
frustration this has caused, and are dedicated to providing an 
unparalleled variety of programming on our more than 50 channels of 
world-class news, sports, talk, and entertainment channels.

We continually rely on customer feedback like yours and are forwarding 
your comments to the appropriate programming team for consideration and 
will update you as soon as possible in regard to the status of Fox News 
on SIRIUS.

To view the status of Fox News on SIRIUS, please visit our website at 
www.sirius.com/WHATSONSIRIUS for our current line-up and updates. For 
your convenience, SIRIUS Customer Care is available 24 hours a day, 7 
days a week at:

1-888-539-SIRIUS (7474)

As well as by e-mail at:

www.sirius.com/customercare

Sincerely,

Greg M 
SIRIUS Customer Care


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It depends on what you like and what you want from a satellite radio service. Sports Play by Play, Sports Talk, Political Talk, News, Extreme Talk, Humor, Music.

Here's a copy/paste of a run down I did on DBSForums. Hope it helps, if not ask away 



> The XM v Sirius debate is as old as the services are. They both have their zealots and bashers a like, but they both offer a great service, you can't lose with either one, and it's all win win with both. It will be one very cold day in hell when I give up either XM or Sirius, for the true fan having both is the only option. Both have quite a bit in common, but their differences in style are great.
> 
> Here's a quick run down of the pluses of each service, for more in-depth info go to each services website. The musical channels have their own feel and the picky will complain, for example in the easy listening category, vocals versus non, or in dance hits, club hits versus pop remixes, I made a basic generalizations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Sirius Radio carrys "Cam and Company" on Sirius Patriot 144 which is produced by NRA-News, the only pro-second amendment news outlet.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

As someone that has both XM and Sirius I have to say that I like my Sirius service alot better than XM.

And this is coming from someone who has had XM from the day they started selling their service. I have had Sirius for about 6 months and have enjoyed listening to it more. I hardly ever listen to the XM anymore I have mostly kept it around to hear NASCAR racing and it will be switching soon to Sirius so I dont know if I will keep the XM after that.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> What all does XM have to offer??? I have sirius and I loved it until FoxNews disappeared and now when my prepaid time runs out in May I am thinking of switching.


Sirius blew most of their operating income on Howard Stern. That leaves alot less cash for things like FoxNews. Unless you just must have Stern, come on over to XM. The sound quality is better and best of all, it has FoxNews.

BTW, I do listen to Sirius channels thru Dish and there are many I like (no more and no less than XM). The FoxNews thing, though, is a definate deal breaker. I have issues with a company that would blindly pay Stern over half-a Billion $$'s yet pinch pennies with the #1 rated cable news channel.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

LtMunst, with that comparison sheet that Steve posted it seems like Sirius wins 9 - 1. The only thing it's missing is Fox News (then it'd be 10 - 1). The big thing is Spanish Channels... How does Sirius and XM compete with those???

To me, I like Sirius, and I don't want to swith...the deal breaker though maybe Fox News though. My question is... Is Opie and Anthony as lame as Howard Stern says they are every single day???


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

spykedvodka said:


> My question is... Is Opie and Anthony as lame as Howard Stern says they are every single day???


Yeah, they Suck.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> Yeah, they Suck.


if you dont like them dont listen

they are 2 different shows


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well David I guess this thread is moot now since Fox News and Fox News Talk and coming to Sirius.

BTW - Saying 'They Suck' does nothing. It's just like me saying 'Opie & Anthony Rule'. O&A along with Norton are very funny IMO. They're not hacks, their listeners add a lot to the show and they come up with some very interesting, funny and original bits. My favorite radio show of all time.

O&A Party Rock!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

no no no no no gurrrrrrrrrrrr :lol: 


ramone ramone


----------



## chicagofilms (Feb 4, 2006)

Fox News is returning to Sirius. Them leaving had nothing to do with Sirius spending money on stern, they left on their own.

In fact, Fox News and Fox News Talk will both be on March 14. Ch. 131 & 145


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

pez2002 said:


> if you dont like them dont listen
> 
> they are 2 different shows


I listened, decided I didn't like, now I don't listen. I was asked for my opinion and I gave it.

If you don't like what I wrote, don't read it.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

chicagofilms said:


> Fox News is returning to Sirius. Them leaving had nothing to do with Sirius spending money on stern, they left on their own.


They just decided to leave? It had nothing to do with money?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I'm staying with Sirius since Fox is back. They only had 6 weeks to make up their mind and they did it in time.


----------

